# p400 & p0325 95 altima



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got the codes p400 nd p0325. which are egr flow nd knock sensor.
I already clean the egr valve and replaced the vacuum hoses.

The car still has both codes. The car runs good, but its wasting to much gas and if go by the muffler you can hear the muffler throw out puff sounds. Can it be do the knock sensor? Also the engine feels like it was misfiring. But all injectors are good and it had a full tune up.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had my mechanic replaced the knock sensor, and he did it in less than an hour. The old knock sensor had a crack in it so it was bad after all. Now I got the p0400 nd p0136 codes that i have to fix.


----------

